# Visions of Heresy - pushed back?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone know why VoH has been pushed back? Originally it was scheduled for July this year, then September and now March next year?

Visions of Heresy - The Horus Heresy (Book) by Alan Merrett (2014): Waterstones.com

Obviously I would like the best possible product but at the same time, I'm an impatient person 

Rev


----------

